# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Labaratorijas barošanas bloks.

## MarisER

HQ POWER PS613 no Velleman.https://www.velleman.eu/products/view/?country=es&lang=en&id=13882
0-30VDC,3A+12VDC,1A+5VDC,1A savstarpēji nesaistīti avoti.40€.26606399.

----------


## JDat

Baroklis kā jau baroklis. Vai man blakus jāieliek savu barokli. Sanāks barokļu galerija.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Vai man blakus jāieliek savu barokli. Sanāks barokļu galerija.


 Tu arī pārdod?  ::

----------


## JDat

Nē, es saprotu ka Velleman pārdod...

----------


## AndrisZ

Vellemans šādu pa 40 eirikiem?

----------


## JDat

OK, tiešā tesktā: "*PĀRDODU* Labaratorijas barošanas bloku".

----------


## MarisER

Notirgots.Topiku var slēgt.

----------

